# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  نیازمند برنامه نویس مسلط به برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر فیوزبیت ATmega8

## irandotnet.ir

یه پروژه سنگین داریم که باید یه برنامه نوشته بشه که برنامه های رو که ما میخوایم به فیوزبیت ATmega8 بده از طریق اتصال به سیستم از طریق کابل یو اس بی اگر از همکاران کسی میتونه انجام بده بگه.

----------

